# S- Guess I won't be spinning any time soon :(



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I just went to use my Louet S51 DT - and discovered it is broken! No idea how it happened - although my grandson throws big bouncy balls all over the same room that the wheel resides in...

Both of those pieces are broken, on top of the right treadle and under it on the side - they are like hard rubber and have a little screw holding them in place. I hope I can find replacements.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Reba1 said:


> I just went to use my Louet S51 DT - and discovered it is broken! No idea how it happened - although my grandson throws big bouncy balls all over the same room that the wheel resides in...
> 
> Both of those pieces are broken, on top of the right treadle and under it on the side - they are like hard rubber and have a little screw holding them in place. I hope I can find replacements.


Is this what it looks like?

Two places will have the part. The Woolery and Louet. You can order on line. Spare are available for all parts of the wheel.

Louet Footman/Rocker Arm to Treadle Connector
$15.00

Footman to Treadle Connector for Standard Wheels | Louet North ...

https://www.louet.com/product/.../Footman-to-Treadle-Connector-for-Standard-Wheel...

USD 15.00

The Footman to treadle connector attaches the treadle to the footman. It is a part that is commonly replaced on older wheels (20+ years) This part fits all S10, S15, S17, S51, S70, S71, S75, S76, S77, S20 and S60 wheels. The S90 takes a slightly different connector.
Louet Footman/Rocker Arm to Treadle Connector | The Woolery

https://woolery.com/louet-footman-rocker-arm-to-treadle-connector.html

Footman Connector (treadle to rocker arm). This footman to treadle connector fits all Louet spinning wheels except the VICTORIA.This is the nylon tube-like piece that connects the treadle to the footman


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

YES! I've been checking the internet and that is the part! Found a supplier and have them ordered. Hope they ship quickly (Louet is out of stock).


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow you are fast knitted by nan. lol Just got to read the post. Glad you have the parts ordered. You will spin sooner then later. Start going through stash and see what needs to be done next. Use the carder or blending board or combs or hand carders anything to keep the fiber thing going through your hands. You will be happy.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

So glad you can get spares and hope your poorly wheel is fully recovered soon.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

i'd think you'd be able to find replacement parts. i so hope you do!

hazel


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

They dry out and break with age. Mine did. I bought my replacements at the Woolery in Kentucky.
Fast delivery and good service. Just give them a call or order on line.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Had that happen to one of my wheels - very annoying. Glad you have replacements on order.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I found them at handknitting.com for much less $$.

I ordered 2 and paid. Then discovered the wheel actually has THREE and all three were broken. I emailed Laura and she responded quickly, adding the third to my shipment and sending a PayPal invoice with no additional shipping. I just received the shipping notice, too. Looks like I won't be out of commission too long. 

I am guessing that I was correct thinking it was due to being hit by the bouncy ball - SON had a very sheepish look (pardon the pun) on his face when I mentioned that possibility. They do get carried away with the ball once in a while. It's the only reason I can think for all three to snap apart like that at once.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Glad you’re sorted


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

UPDATE: The parts arrived Saturday and my LouLouGirl is up and running!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Cool get some spinning in. Yiipppeeee


----------

